# Feederspitzen selber machen



## FrankZander88 (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Feederfreunde,
habe es satt mir ständig neue Spitzen kaufen zu müssen wenn mal ein Wurf daneben geht #q. Seit einiger zeit schon durchforste ich das Netz nach konischen Glasfaser- und Kohlefaserstäben bisher ohne den gewünschten Erfolg.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wo man solch rares Material bestellen kann.#c


MfG Frank


----------



## HAUSBOOT (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

Versuch mal hier

Feederspitzen - www.angelcenter-soest.de 


LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## kernell32 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*



HAUSBOOT schrieb:


> Versuch mal hier
> 
> Feederspitzen - www.angelcenter-soest.de
> 
> ...


Er sucht Rohmaterial und eben nicht fertige Spitzen.

@TE bin mir nicht sicher ob du mit Rutenbauzubehör Geld sparen würdest.
Das einzige was mir einfällt sind billige 3-10€ Stippruten und davon die Spitzen Zweck entfremden. Keine Ahnung ob das taugt, bin selbst kein Feederspezi.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

Oder teste mal die günstigen Spitzen, Rohmaterial wird vermutlich auch nicht viel weniger kosten. Und mit den Lackfehlern kann man doch normalerweise leben (oder nacharbeiten).

http://matchanglershop.de/shop/rods....html?MODsid=3c818d556398357149ed28c9ffb712dd

Oder eben hier mal schauen:

http://www.guidesnblanks.com/product/7108


----------



## sam1000-0 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

Sind da Stippspitzen nicht Empfehlenswert?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

Kann man nehmen, aber wo bekommst du die günstig?


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

moin.

vielleicht ist hier was brauchbares für dich dabei:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenbau-JB-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item25a659fe84



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenbau-JB-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item2edbcd0f46


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenbau-JB-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item2ed750a4eb



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenbau-JB-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item2596341dc4


gruß


----------



## FrankZander88 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

 hab mal nachgeschaut -fünf Spitzen fertig mit Ringen ect
 für 21,-€ inkl.Versand das sind man 4,20 € pro Stück
 Wie billig darf´s denn noch sein :q
 Das du das mit Rohmaterial,Ringen und Lack günstiger hinkriegst ??????????
 Mit Bohrmaschine und Sandpapier aus Vollglas geht ganz gut#6
 ist aber ein prickelndes-besser juckendes "Vergnügen"|uhoh:
 Am billigsten E_-Zaunpfahl geklaut


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*



thanatos schrieb:


> hab mal nachgeschaut -fünf Spitzen fertig mit Ringen ect
> für 21,-€ inkl.Versand das sind man 4,20 € pro Stück
> Wie billig darf´s denn noch sein :q



Wenn du dem TE jetzt noch sagst wo, würde es mehr Sinn machen.

Oder meinst du die:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-Ersatzspit...elpickerspitzen-von-1-2-OZ-3-OZ-/371286102875


----------



## Gohann (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wenn du dem TE jetzt noch sagst wo, würde es mehr Sinn machen.
> 
> Oder meinst du die:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-Ersatzspitzen-Feederspitzen-Winkelpickerspitzen-von-1-2-OZ-3-OZ-/371286102875



Suche auch die günstige Alternative, weil ich dieses Jahr schon einige Spitzen geschrottet habe! Ich empfehle jedem auch den Kauf einer digitalen Schieblehre, um den Durchmesser zu ermitteln. Das brauchen keine geeichten Modelle zu sein. Die für 10-20€ in der Bucht tun es schon. Abschleifen kann man immer. Aber wenn die gekauften Spitzen zu dünn sind, muss man sie lackieren bis sie passen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## thanatos (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wenn du dem TE jetzt noch sagst wo, würde es mehr Sinn machen.
> 
> Oder meinst du die:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-Ersatzspitzen-Feederspitzen-Winkelpickerspitzen-von-1-2-OZ-3-OZ-/371286102875



;+ kann sein aber es ging doch um´s selber bauen da finde ich den Aufwand und die Kosten doch etwas unverhältnismäßig ,wieviel Posen schrottet bezw verliert man so pro Jahr nimmt sich die Neuanschaffung nichts zu der Spitzen sind aber leichter und billiger nachzubauen,es ist ja nicht nur einfach die Spitze man möchte ja auch einen bestimmten Härtegrad und da wird die Materialfindung fragwürdig.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

Der TE sollte mal seinen Wurf überprüfen statt nach günstigen Bastelalternativen zu suchen.
Die Zeit kann man besser am Wasser verbringen um Werfen zu üben.


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*

Ich warte ja nur drauf, bis so ein Sparefroh daherkommt und fragt, wie man sich die Geflochtene selber klöppeln kann.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich warte ja nur drauf, bis so ein Sparefroh daherkommt und fragt, wie man sich die Geflochtene selber klöppeln kann.



Vielleicht aus dem Schamhaar einer 80jährigen
die bei Vollmond in der Walpurgisnacht unter der höchsten Eiche rasiert wurde?:q#h


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Feederspitzen selber machen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich warte ja nur drauf, bis so ein Sparefroh daherkommt und fragt, wie man sich die Geflochtene selber klöppeln kann.



Wäre ein Sommerlochtröt:q


----------

